# Grill Guinea Pig



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JMS products is wanting a doner car for a new grill.... MSRP is around $75!



> We are in need of a donor car to make the templates so if you know of someone in the Northern VA area that would like to meet us, we can have it made up.


Contact Jay @ 703-926-2575

www.JMSProductsInc.com

Click for some examples.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll send one in to them if that will help.

I'm trying to stay out of the DC/N VA area if ya know what I mean.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *I'll send one in to them if that will help.
> 
> I'm trying to stay out of the DC/N VA area if ya know what I mean. *


Well it looks like they caught the sniper, so you'll be ok to go now Altim8GA


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I like my painted OE grill just fine


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm going to be the guinea pig... My mother would be proud!

Since I live in Texas, we'll be mailing prototypes back and forth...

I'll update you all on our progress.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Damn OhTwo, you got my hopes up, I thought you were posting a new Recipe


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Damn OhTwo, you got my hopes up, I thought you were posting a new Recipe  *


LOL


----------

